
Why Apple’s Stand Against the F.B.I. Hurts Its Own Customers - joshjdr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/09/opinion/why-apples-stand-against-the-fbi-hurts-its-own-customers.html?mabReward=A3&module=WelcomeBackModal&contentCollection=Media&region=FixedCenter&action=click&src=recg&pgtype=article
======
joshjdr
I disagree with the opinion. Apple had complied with the law and is just in
their decision not to compromise their security protocols, nor do I think they
should bend to the FBI's whim. The alternate would have repercussions, "Law
enforcement agents around the country have already said they have hundreds of
iPhones they want Apple to unlock if the FBI wins this case. In the physical
world, it would be the equivalent of a master key, capable of opening hundreds
of millions of locks." [http://www.apple.com/customer-
letter/answers/](http://www.apple.com/customer-letter/answers/) There are
already several companies that sell hacks to the highest bidder.
[http://time.com/2972317/world-war-zero-how-hackers-fight-
to-...](http://time.com/2972317/world-war-zero-how-hackers-fight-to-steal-
your-secrets/) (sorry for the pay-walled link). The opinion that Apple is
compromising its security in the long term due to the FBI's use of a 3rd party
hack is not true; in fact that aspect is only news because it is a PR war. It
is highly unusual that the FBI made this type of information public. Their
hack is likely limited to a specific vulnerability. To the extent Apple has
legal ability and technical capability to promote customer privacy, exercising
those abilities will continue to be the optimal approach to promoting customer
privacy.

------
Zigurd
This article is by a couple authoritarians extolling the virtues of cowed
compliance, if terrorism, based on the argument that Apple's opposition to the
order delays fixing the vulnerability. There is no basis for that argument.
There is no reason to think the vendor that sold this vuln would have acted
responsibly. Rather, it just exposes how ugly and dangerous is the business of
stockpiling and selling zero-days. It is like stockpiling infectious disease
microbes and auctioning them off. Everyone would agree that a business that
enables bidding for bioterrorism materials should get droned off the face of
the planet. The same should go for data security.

